# Juan vio a dos duendes machos y dos hembras



## elnickestalibre

Buenas noches:

En la siguiente oración, ¿es correcto decir "machos" y "hembras"?


Juan vio a dos duendes machos y dos hembras

No sé si debería decir, "dos duendas y dos duendes", o "dos varones y dos hembras", o "dos hombres y dos mujeres", aunque esta última opción creo que sería para personas y no para duendes.

Gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

Yo siempre había creído que los duendes eran todos 'chicos'.


----------



## Jonno

A mí me suena fatal "duenda", pero parece que se usa en algunos cuentos (incluso he encontrado uno titulado "La duenda"). Así que podrías usar "duendas y duendes".


----------



## lospazio

Jonno said:


> Así que podrías usar "duendas y duendes".



¡No! ¡Por favor! ¡Aquí también, no! Solo falta que le aconsejes poner _duend@s_...


----------



## Calambur

elnickestalibre said:


> Juan vio a dos duendes machos y dos hembras
> 
> No sé si debería decir, "dos duendas y dos duendes", o "dos varones y dos hembras", o "dos hombres y dos mujeres", aunque esta última opción creo que sería para personas y no para duendes.


Los duendes de los que he llegado a tener noticias siempre fueron eso: duendes.
'duendas' me suena de pestes, pero si querés ser original podrías usar *duenas*.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Yo siempre había creído que los duendes eran todos 'chicos'.



Yo también los tenía por machitos, fíjate. No sabía que hubiera duendesas. A este paso, no me sorprendería que aparecieran hados padrinos.

Saludos


----------



## Darojas

¿Podrían decirme, por favor, si el sexo de los duendes se parece al de los ángeles?


----------



## jorgema

Duendes en masculino, y en el caso de hadas en femenino. Aunque hubiera hadas masculinas, como Oberón, rey de las hadas. No recuerdo casos de duendes femeninos.


----------



## Pinairun

Darojas said:


> ¿Podrían decirme, por favor, si el sexo de los duendes se parece al del los ángeles?


Más o menos.
Sigue siendo un misterio.


----------



## Lurrezko

Dado que son todos machos, prefiero no pensar mucho en ello, francamente.

Saludos


----------



## Rise up

Entrando en la hipótesis de que existiera algún duendecillo femenino, yo preferiría decir duende hembra, antes que duendas, mujeres o dama duende o cualquier otra cosa extraña.

Aunque claro, ya que se trata de un texto de fantasía se puede dar rienda suelta a la imaginación también con los términos.

Un saludo


----------



## Colchonero

¿Y por qué no *la *duende? Sin más precisión.


----------



## jorgema

¿Y no sería posible decir simplemente_ la_ duende, marcando el género sólo con el artículo? No me suena tan mal. En cambio, _la duenda_ rechina un poco a mis oídos, mientras que _el duende hembra_ me resulta peor (lo de hembra y macho en animales no tiene duda, pero en este caso se trata de un ser fantástico casi humanizado).



Me crucé con Colchonero.


----------



## Rise up

No lo había pensado pero me parece la mejor forma de solucionar este dilema.
Es verdad que duende hembra suena casi animalizado, pero cualquier cosa antes que duenda...
En cambio "la duende" encaja fenomenal, transmite toda la información necesaria sin dar lugar a matices indeseados.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues sí, tiene sentido. Peor lo tendríamos para hablar de un hada machito, dado que para ellas ya decimos *el* hada.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> Peor lo tendríamos para hablar de un hada machito, dado que para ellas ya decimos *el* hada.


¿Y por qué no 'el hado', si tienen la misma raíz?

Me gusta *la duende*, pero, puestos a inventarles un sexo a los duendes, insisto en que es mejor *duena*.


----------



## Darojas

Del DRAE ®

Hado: m. Divinidad o fuerza desconocida que se creía que gobernaba el destino de los hombres:_los hados forzaron su caída.

_Hada:_ f. Ser fantástico que se representa con forma de mujer y dotado de poderes mágicos: cuentos de hadas. En sing. va precedido de los determinantes masculinos el, un, algún o ningún.

_Duende:m. Espíritu travieso que se cree que habita en algunas casas, causando en ellas alteraciones y desórdenes; se le suele representar en forma de viejo o niño: _parece que en esta casa haya duendes__.

_Es decir, los duendes y los hados son unos tipos y las hadas son unas tipas.
Resultó, Pinariun, que no es como el sexo de los ángeles...​


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Yo diría: 
Juan vio a dos duendes varones y a dos hembras


----------



## Lurrezko

alberto gonzalez said:


> Yo diría:
> Juan vio a dos duendes varones y a dos hembras



Es decir, los considerarías a ellos como seres antropomorfos y a ellas como animales. Porque los animales de sexo masculino no son varones, sino machos, y los humanos de sexo femenino no son hembras, sino mujeres.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Admitamos que Juan vio duendes (que ya es mucho admitir). 
Admitamos que distinguió su sexo (que esto es ya la repera).

Yo creo que lo que vio Juan fueron dos *duendecillos *y dos *duendecillas*.
(puestos a admitir...)


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> Yo siempre había creído que los duendes eran todos 'chicos'.


No son todos “chicos”.
Los pitufos son duendes y claramente hay chicos y chicas.
Respecto de la consulta, la verdad es que el problema es interesante.
Quizá “la duende” sea la mejor solución, porque “duenda” suena horrible, “duendesa” bordea la ridiculez y otra opción no me parece aceptable.
El como buscar el femenino de troll (¿trolla, trollesa?), otros seres considerados masculinos, pero que tienen sus respectivas medias naranjas, que los inviernos escandinavos no son moco ‘e pavo.
_


----------



## elnickestalibre

¿Que no hay duendes hembras?, ¿y entonces los duendes qué brotan del suelo acaso?

Creo haber visto por ahí fotos de duendes femeninos. Además, tratándose de fantasía puedes decir que los hay femeninos también.

También pensé en "la duende", que quizá sea la mejor opción, pero quería buscar alguna palabra concreta sin tirar de artículo, aunque parece que todo indica que el uso del artículo es la opción más acertada aquí:

Un duende y una duende subían por el monte --> creo que sería inteligible así también, ¿no?


----------



## Geviert

Yo no confundiría el género gramatical con el género inexistente de estos seres. "Duenda", sin duda, suena terrible. "Duende varón y duende hembra", vaya, como bien señala Lurre. Como ironía antropomorfa anti-feminista no puedo ocultar que me gusta, señores míos: quisiera sinceramente que lo leyese una feminista para ver qué diría . Si hay una angelología y una demonología, habrá, pues, que consultar las jerarquías duendológicas (tal vez Tolkien sepa algo). En pocas palabras: el duende y basta.


----------



## flljob

Rise up said:


> Entrando en la hipótesis de que existiera algún duendecillo femenino, yo preferiría decir duende hembra, antes que duendas, mujeres o dama duende o cualquier otra cosa extraña.
> 
> Aunque claro, ya que se trata de un texto de fantasía se puede dar rienda suelta a la imaginación también con los términos.
> 
> Un saludo


¿Pitufina no es evidencia suficiente de que existen las duendes?


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> No son todos “chicos”.
> Los pitufos son duendes y claramente hay chicos y chicas.
> Respecto de la consulta, la verdad es que el problema es interesante.
> Quizá “la duende” sea la mejor solución, porque “duenda” suena horrible, “duendesa” bordea la ridiculez y otra opción no me parece aceptable.
> El como buscar el femenino de troll (¿trolla, trollesa?), otros seres considerados masculinos, pero que tienen sus respectivas medias naranjas, que los inviernos escandinavos no son moco ‘e pavo.
> _



Ah, no. Que me acuerdo muy bien:
Los pitufos 'eran' todo chicos. Lo que pasa es que el malo de Gargamel quería sembrar la discordia entre ellos y 'fabricó' *la* pitufita. Luego ya no sé qué pasó.

Dije que los duendes eran _chicos _porque tienen apariencia masculina (?), pero para mí que son seres asexuados. No podría ser de otro modo. Y se reproducen por esporas. Si no, ¿cómo? 

Me ha gustado lo de _duendecillos_ y _duendecillas_ de Agró. Seguro que nadie se para a ir más allá.


----------



## cbrena

Lo mejor es que se líen cuanto antes los cuatro (de dos en dos). Así resolvemos el problema con:

_Juan vio a dos parejas de duendes._


----------



## torrebruno

Llego tarde porque me he quedado dormido. A pesar de ello, recuerdo que los pitufos eran gnomos, y esos seres allende fornteras que hablan idiomas extraños son muy raros y se les puede permitir sexualidades cochinas de todo tipo.
Seamos formales y llamemos a las cosas por su nombre. Si son ellos y ellas, son genios y genias; y dejemos a los duendes en paz felices ellos solos sin duendas.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Pero entonces en qué quedamos, ¿un duende masculino y otro femenino?

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

El DRAE solo lo marca como masculino y derivado de duen de casa, dueño de la casa. Ni siquiera podrían existir _*las* duendes_. Duende macho sería redundante, no hay duendes hembras. Si quien lo esciribió inventó estos seres, mejor que también les invente un nombre, por ejemplo: pitufos.


----------



## cbrena

Con lo que llegamos a las *duenas* de la casa de Calambur.


----------



## Jonno

De gnomos y elfos el DRAE también habla exclusivamente de los masculinos, y sin embargo todos podemos ver en literatura, cine, cómics o dibujos animados "gnomas" y "elfas" (sea como sea que les llamemos). No creo que en cuestiones mitológicas (como en antas otras) podamos acudir al diccionario para averiguar fehacientemente si existen o no hembras de estos genios.

Propongo que demos por hecho que puedan existir "duendas", "duendesas" o "señoras duende", y debatamos cómo deberían llamarse


----------



## elnickestalibre

Todo parece indicar que deben ser masculinos por fuerza. En caso de que los haya femeninos serían "la duende" antes que "duenda".

Creo que con eso podemos dar el tema por zanjado.

Gracias.


----------



## flljob

Y si tomamos en cuenta a Calambur y lo que dice el DRAE, ¿por qué no _duénade_?


----------

